# CD-ROM/DVD Drive doesn't detect/read any discs



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

My LG HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NP20 ATA Device ever since last night hasn't read any discs DVD's or CD's. I have tried many things to get it to work. I tried Free Window Registry Repair to get rid of errors in the Registry. I tried looking inside the PC to see if anything is disconnected or funny and nothing there. I tried a System Restore. I tried the Microsoft FixIt utility to diagnose and repair the problem and it did't fix it either. I tried uninstalling the device driver from Device Manager and rebooting my PC and that didn't do anything. :banghead:

It was working fine before last night a few days ago when I watch an X-Files Movie DVD. I have no other issues with my PC or with Windows. I have Windows Vista and an Alienware Aurora. The PC and the DVD/CD-ROM drive are about 2 years old. The whole PC works fine except for this DVD/CD-ROM drive. I need some advice and help on how to get it to work again. Right now I can open and close the drive and put CDs and DVDs in it but it will not detect the CDs or DVDs in there. I even tried putting in a Disc Cleaner CD and didn't detect that either. At this point I'm at a loss as to what to do. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Open Device Manager and check the device properties. What is the status?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It may just have died. 2 years is about as long as some of these last. You can get another one for not much money Newegg.com - DVDRW


----------



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

:dance: My Dad got me a new one which works as properly. :grin: So that solved my problem. The new one is from the same company as the old just a lot better.


----------



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

It's back again. The new disc drive that my Dad got me is now having the exact same problem that my older disc drive is having. It's an HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24LS70 ATA Device. I went through the same process I did before with the older drive. I checked for viruses, adware, and repaired and fixed and cleaned registry errors and stuff. I also tried disconnecting and reconnecting the drive to and from the Motherboard. It still wasn't able to detect any discs put into it. This new drive is made by the same company as my older one: LG. My Dad got it from Costco. Anybody got any ideas on how to help with this? Also I sent an email about his to LG's support so that they can email me back and help me out. Thank you in advance. The new drive worked fine for the first few days after my Dad got it which was last week probably Teusday or something. Don't know why this is happening. I haven't istalled anything on this PC or done anything to it that would make it do this. Also there are no drivers or firmware available for this model on LG's website. One of the mistakes I also made was not installing the stuff that was on the disc that came with it on my PC which I think I regret now, but what's done is done. Any help would be appreciated. Everything else on my PC works fine though.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the manual steps of removing the filters instead of running the Fixit Tool.

Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


----------



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> Try the manual steps of removing the filters instead of running the Fixit Tool.
> 
> Your CD drive or DVD drive is missing or is not recognized by Windows or other programs


 I looked for the filters listed and I don't see them in them where they're supposed to be.


----------



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

Called Alienware Support because that's the maker of my PC and they couldn't fix my problem. The guy that I talked with remote accessed the PC and did a few things to see if they would fix the problem and they didn't. So he said it's a hardware problem with the optical drive. I also used the email feature on LG's support site and will await a response from them to see what they say about my problem.


----------



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

OK had a Live Chat with LG today and they tried doing more or less the same stuff I've tried already with both of my Old LG and New LG disc drives and none of the stuff they suggested worked when I already did it before. They suggested warrenty service, but my Dad said it will be easier if he just takes this new one back to Best Buy and either see what they can do with it or get me another disc drive. This is really becoming annoying. It's quite a little bit depressing but not that much. I before all this happened I hadn't been using my Old LG disc drive that much anyway except for occasionaly watching a DVD or installing a game or something. Same deal with this New LG disc drive. But not having a working disc drive that correctly detects and uses or plays the discs that are in the drive is annoying. My Mom told me that everything will work out. Thanks for any help I've received guys. It may not have solve my problem or fixed either drive I have, but it was still worth trying. I'll leave this thread open just in case.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

May be just as easy to return to Best Buy?

Also when adding the new drive did you replace the data cable?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If it is within 30 days of purchase and you have a receipt, Best Buy will take it back and exchange it for a new one. But you may want to pay a few more bucks and get a different brand, like a Lite-on.


----------



## RGM1234 (Feb 4, 2012)

makinu1der2 said:


> May be just as easy to return to Best Buy?
> 
> Also when adding the new drive did you replace the data cable?


 Yes when my Dad got me the new one from Best Buy it came with it's own Data and Power cables. I attached them both to my PC and the drive worked fine until you know it had the same problem my old one had. The old one that came with my PC had an ATA cable. The new one has an SATA cable. Both of them had worked on my PC until neither one of them at some point were able to detect discs in there. You guys know the rest which is listed above.


----------

